# Newlands Home



## Dickyboy

I sailed with a Bosun in the 60s - 70s who's name escapes me.
When we had Charity Nights, Cape Dinners etc. He always managed to get the charity money donated to Newlands Homes. An Orphanage I believe for the children of merchant seamen lost at sea. I believe it was in the Newcastle/Tyne area.
I never went up that way, and never had anything to do with the home, but I do recall that the Bosun was very keen on the place.
Can anyone give me any info on it? Was anyone bought up there? and does it still exist? We raised quite a bit of money for the place I think, with a percenatge of the takings and the winnings going there.
I was on BP Tankers at the time. 
Cheers! (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess

Newland Homes was in Hull.
Down Cottingham Road opposite the end of Newland Avenue.
Run by the Sailor's Orphans Society.
http://www.sailors-families.org.uk/history/details.asp
Cheers
Kris


----------



## kwg

This is probably the one...

Newland Homes (Ophanage) ,Newland Home, Cottingham Road, Hull, East Yorkshire.

Looked after many orphaned children of trawler and deep sea mariners. The Boulevard Nautical School had strong links to the orphanage.


----------



## Dickyboy

Thanks chaps, I thought it was in the Tyne area. Probably because the Bosun was a Geordie. Wey eye mann


----------

